# Sticky  Sewing/Quilting Sources and Helps



## Karen

I thought it would be a good idea to have a place to post our links to sewing/quilting sources and helps.

Please feel free to give the links to your favorite charts, calculators, helps, sources, or suppliers. 

Please keep the chat to a minimum so it makes things easier to find.


----------



## Karen

A good site for info and charts on determining the correct thread, needle size and type, etc.:
http://www.fabriclandwest.com/Notion_basics/MontlyNotionFeatures/tying_it_all_together.htm


----------



## Karen

Sewing calculators for curtains and tablecloths. Also all types of sewing helps and tutorials:
http://www.needlepointers.com/ShowArticles.aspx?NavID=720


----------



## Karen

Online quilting calculators:
http://www.hickoryhillquilts.com/fabric-calculator.htm
http://vrya.net/quilt/index.php
http://www.victorianaquiltdesigns.com/VictorianaQuilters/Library/UsefulInfo/Charts/Charts.htm
http://www.decorquilting.com/quiltcalc.html
http://search.quiltshops.com/calculator/calculator.htm
http://www.needlepointers.com/ShowArticles.aspx?NavID=1009


----------



## Karen

Quilt/Bed size chart (plus FQ's, etc.):
http://www.geocities.com/flyinggeesequiltguild/Quiltsizes.htm


----------



## Karen

Sewing fabric conversion chart:
http://patternsthatfityou.com/fabricconversionchart.htm


----------



## Karen

Interfacing Chart/Guide:
http://www.needlepointers.com/displ.../free_reference_charts_interfacing_guide.html


----------



## giraffe_baby

Opps just posted to the gen sewing.. here is another calculator also 

http://www.blockcentral.com/calculators.shtml


----------



## Orlandobloomnut

Karen said:


> Quilt/Bed size chart (plus FQ's, etc.):
> http://www.geocities.com/flyinggeesequiltguild/Quiltsizes.htm


Karen I just tried to go to that site and it could not be found.Thought you might want to know
Devon


----------



## daisybell

I used to have a site for the Dresdan quilt pattern but cannot find it now. Does anyone know where I can find this pattern again? thanks


----------



## pinkroses

Look on the site she gave ; the victorian one ; 
I think that they have a pattern there.


----------



## pinkroses

thanks for posting those links.
I put the victorian quilt one on my fav. as I lost it
thanks to you I have it again. hugs sheila


----------



## Calico Katie

Quilt Patterns
http://www.mccallsquilting.com/index.html

http://www.sewquilty.com/History/page3.html

http://www.fvqg.org/block_arch.php

Just click on the year to see the BOM series for that year.
http://www.azpatch.com/bom/archives.htm

Easy Dresden Plate pattern http://www.quilterbydesign.com/lessons/dresdens/dresdens.html

http://www.freequiltpatterns.info/


Embroidery
http://www.patternbee.com/FREEPATTERNS1.html

http://tipnut.com/embroidery-sunbonnet-gal/

http://www.blackworkarchives.com/

http://www.pegasusor.com/pdfs/chickenscr.pdf

Quilt frame instructions
http://www.texasbob.com/q_frame.html

http://www.amberwood.org/floorframe.html

About halfway down the page is an illustration that gives you the detailed instructions for this frame. 
http://www.taunton.com/threads/pages/t00030.asp

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/shows_qlt/article/0,1805,HGTV_3876_3131137,00.html

http://redwork-in-germany.blogspot.com/2006/06/floor-standing-quilt-frame-for-my.html

Here are instructions for making a quilt hoop stand.
http://quilt.com/MiscQuilting/HoopStandDirections.html

And a quilt hanger.
http://www.am-wood.com/jan99/hanger.html


----------



## Wylie Kyote

Anyone here have any ideas on Hungarian Rug Quilting or Crocheting etc. Wife and her sister are interested. Thanks in advance.
Wylie


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

Source for riding gear elements:
The Rain Shed, Corvallis OR (541) 753-8900, www.therainshed.com
Seattle Fabrics, Seattle WA (206) 525-0670 www.seattlefabrics.com Has wonderful breech fabrics!
Rockywoods Outdoor Fabrics, Loveland CO (970) 663-6163 www.rockywoods.com
FOR ENGLISH TAILORED COAT FABRICS AND BUTTONS
Sawyer Brook Distinctive Fabrics, Clinton MA (800) 290-2739 www.sawyerbrook.com
FOR WESTERN SHOW APPAREL FABRICS AND NOTIONS
suitablility.com -riding
Show Clothes Unlimited, Brown City, MI (810) 346-2305 www.showclothesunlimited.com LycraTM fabrics, stretch twills and gabardines, UltrasuedeTM , Swarovski and generic rhinestones, setters, and more. 
Field's Fabrics, Grand Rapids, MI (800) 678-5872 www.fieldsfabrics.com Huge range of fabrics including UltrasuedeTM and UltraleatherTM.
Spandex House, New York NY (212) 354-6711 www.spandexhouse.com Stretch fabrics of all kinds.
Sue's Sparklers, Escondido CA 1-888-999-0408 www.suessparklers.com Rhinestones, crystals, and nailheads. 
Zipper Connection, Wyoming, IL (309) 695-4SEW(4739) or 888-349-8799 www.zipperconnection.com Specializes in zippers including invisible separating, the 'slinky' zippers and heavy zippers for chaps and Swarovski Rhinestone zippers too! 
FOR CHAP, BREECH, AND GARMENT LEATHER AND NOTIONS
D'Anton Leather Co., West Branch IA, (319) 643-2568 www.dantonleather.com Fabulous selection of pearlized, foil, and metallic specialty leathers, plus deerskin for full seat breeches. Don't miss their Show Apparel, Rodeo Queen, and Winning Horsewomen Galleries on their website!
Montana Leather Co., Billings MT, (800) 527-0028 www.montanaleather.com


----------



## sinka40

Karen said:


> I thought it would be a good idea to have a place to post our links to sewing/quilting sources and helps.
> 
> Please feel free to give the links to your favorite charts, calculators, helps, sources, or suppliers.
> 
> Please keep the chat to a minimum so it makes things easier to find.


My fav site for finding fabric online is www.quiltshops.com.
Also great free quilt blocks and instructions @ www.quiltercache.com


----------



## Debra Lindsay

Not sure if is it ok to post my shop on here. So if it isn't please remove this post.
I own a small quilt shop in Utah. We ship all over the USA, FAST too! Our website is www.quilts-n-fabrics.com. Please check us out!

Thanks again! Deb


----------

